
Ask HN: Anyone have use for currencycare.com? - Jeremy1026
I picked this domain up from another HN member last year with the intention of doing something with it, but ended up, not. When he transferred it to me he asked that if I don&#x27;t use it to put it back into the HN community. So I am doing that. It expires in about 3 weeks, so I&#x27;d like to move it sooner rather than later so I don&#x27;t have to renew it before transferring.<p>If you&#x27;re interested, shoot me a reply or an email ( j &lt;dot&gt; curcio &lt;at&gt; me &lt;dot&gt; com ).
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Maybe one of the healthcare related cryptocurrencies or ICOs, if that is
somewhere you want it to go.

